# Add Kernel Author On Compile



## tangi (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to put my name in the kernel. Is there a way to add the author of the kernel compilation like on Linux?

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2013)

If you put this (which is already present in GENERIC) in the kernel configuration file:

```
options         INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE
```
and include the name of the author in that configuration file in a comment, e.g.

```
# KERNEL AUTHOR Sam Geeque
```
it should be included, and readable using strings.

I'm assuming that the entire file is included, including whitespace and comments.


----------



## tangi (Sep 15, 2013)

*T*hank you so much. I expected that if I set the hostname, the kernel compile will take that too.


----------

